# Looking for sub Troy, Ohio



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looking for sub with a 12' or larger pusher in the Troy, Ohio area.


----------



## Troybaseball21 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm in Troy. I have 2 9'2" Boss V- plows on Dodge cummins trucks if you are interested. Also V-Box spreader


----------



## wkahler (Mar 15, 2008)

I am in Dayton if you have anything in this area have a boss v blade and 2.0 v box spreader!


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

who / what company is this? what sites do you have to offer?


----------

